# hello from the egyptian



## cairoky (Nov 17, 2010)

* hi I'm Ahmed salah eldeen from Egypt . I am 19 years old .I want to travel to Australia or canada  .If you have need of an Arab youth to work, I am willing to travel and work and I do not want to only help me to come to Australia shoukran (ty)


*​


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 17, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## cairoky (Nov 17, 2010)

Bro. Stewart said:


> Welcome!



thanks


----------



## Dave in Waco (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## QPZIL (Nov 19, 2010)

Ahlan wa sahlan, akhoya!


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello Egyptian!    Welcome Ahmed salah eldeen, good luck in your travels.


----------

